# Using Web Platform Installer 2.0



## Disparia (Jan 2, 2010)

A mini-review of Microsoft's latest all-in-one web package installer...

For a few years now I've been working mostly with Linux/Apache/MySQL/PHP (LAMP), but at a previous position we ran IIS6. Configuration wasn't always straight forward and some PHP modules weren't available in Windows, among other problems. Lets see how it's progressed since then.

First, I created a 2 CPU/2GB VM for Windows Web Server 2008 R2 for it to be installed on. The situation should be similar for the other platforms supported. Requirements, supported platforms, and the installer can be found here. 

Started from a completely fresh install. Didn't assign the Web Server Role (Programs/Features in Vista/7, Add/Remove Programs in XP) to see how much Web PI would handle on it's own. After starting the application, I even skipped choosing any of the Web Platform choices instead selecting a single Web Application package: Gallery.








Excellent! Dependencies selected.







Oh! Simultaneous download and installation? Someone at MS finally woke up and said Hey! Let's actually utilize the power of the common PC 







Site configuration, as well as database creation.







Success! Configuration of the package proceeds normally.







Note: For packages such as Gallery and Drupal that require a database, make sure to write down the database/user/password that you used during site configuration as Web PI simply adds the database and user to the server, but you will still need to provide this information during package configuration.







I didn't see phpMyAdmin in the list for those who would like get their hands dirty in the bits, but that's ok, I would recommend Navicat anyway.







In the end, not bad. Plenty of popular packages are provided for people who just want to get up and running, but even if you just want the installation of PHP/MySQL on a Windows machine, Web PI will save you time as well. Even creates a shortcut for php.ini configuration. Awwwee cute.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 2, 2010)

is there pics in this post? if there is i cant see them
Edit: Yea they work now, thanks


----------



## Disparia (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmmm.. I can see them, but my first time using TPU attachments, could have done something wrong 

Re-linked, better?


----------

